# Smoke odor gone from apartment!



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share with you guys/gals on something I just bought last week from Amazon...I'm not allowed to smoke in my apartment in Chicago, and it was pretty cold here for a while. There was a stale smoke odor in my dining room and hallway and I finally got rid of it...keep in mind I have hardwood floors, so people with carpet may have a different experience.

Amazon.com - Hamilton Beach TrueAir Room Odor Eliminator - Air Purifiers

This is a Hamilton Beach True Air Odor Eliminator...this is rated for 100 sq. feet (10X10), however, my dining room is 10.5X11.5 and there are no doors...so there is a connecting hallway (35X4) and a kitchen connected on the opposite side (10 X 8 )...these are the places that the smoke smell was lingering...believe me in one hour, the smell was gone...my wife, a non-smoker with a great sense of smell, cannot even smell a single trace of smoke...i'm pretty ecstatic because I have been smoking one cigar per night for the past 5 nights...twice with windows down and three times with windows up...and she still can't tell...it literally took one hour to clear the air...no candles, no incense, nothing at all...your mileage may vary, but if you order with amazon, you'll get a 30 day return policy if it doesn't work...I also have a Smoker's Candle being delivered today, just for added coverage...so I'll update on that later...by the way, the odor eliminator comes with three filters which should be replaced after three months...you can get generic or charcoal ones from amazon for cheap, as the hamilton beach ones can get expensive...I hope this helps someone getting that smoke odor out of your house or apartment!


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal.

You sure she doesn't smell it? Or just not saying anything?!


----------



## hunter19delta (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the review man. I'm not allowed to smoke in the house either, but I am tempted every so often. This could be my savior.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> You sure she doesn't smell it? Or just not saying anything?!


100% sure...she always would mention that the house smells like smoke...she never disliked the aroma of cigar smoke, but didn't want that smoke to linger, especially when we have people come over...plus, she would never hold her tongue hahaha


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

hunter19delta said:


> Thanks for the review man. I'm not allowed to smoke in the house either, but I am tempted every so often. This could be my savior.


Its certainly worked for me...but my apartment has concrete walls and hardwood floors..I would assume that wallpaper and carpet would retain some smokey residue, but I'm not sure...


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

I love it when I find a thread I can relate to. I have been renting a house in Central IL. since my divorce. My landlords wife will deliver boxes of cigars once in awhile as she is my mail lady. I scrubbed my house today, Woolite carpet cleaner and mopped the floors with a nice flowery floor cleaner. I opened the back door and the front windows as it got up to 61 here today, aired the place out. I was talking to my sister on the phone(she asked me to come clean her house next), I told her I got rid of all of the cigar odor. That did not last long as I am smoking a Rocky Patel Gold Maduro now. Sorry if I ramble.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Funny all the research I have come across states one needs some sort of ozonator to make it smell perfect. The idea is air purifiers can't get the particles out of materials where an ozone generator disperses a harsh free radicle that seeks them out and destroys them. One can't be in the room while they are running and for some time after while the ozone breaks down. But the people who run these say the room will smell completely fresh.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

TJB said:


> Funny all the research I have come across states one needs some sort of ozonator to make it smell perfect. The idea is air purifiers can't get the particles out of materials where an ozone generator disperses a harsh free radicle that seeks them out and destroys them. One can't be in the room while they are running and for some time after while the ozone breaks down. But the people who run these say the room will smell completely fresh.


I'm by no means an expert...but someone on the reviews stated that the 3 micron sized holes in the carbon filter sheets is small enough that it will trap tobacco smoke...I didn't want to pay for an expensive ozone machine, so I decided to try this first and if it didn't work, return it...the key is to keep the air purifier slightly away from the smoke...as in...don't puff directly into it, or letting the lit cigar right next to it...the filters will start smelling like smoke and will expel that odor into the air, albeit way less...so I smoke and keep the purifier about 2 feet or so away...anything within 10 feet should be good...


----------



## boofoo502 (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice thinking on making a smoking room in my next house to "prevent" the smoke smell this would be much easier and cheaper than the totally standalone HVAC system I was looking at. Do you think it would work if you ran in when not smoking to prevent the filter from getting clogged?


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

boofoo502 said:


> Nice thinking on making a smoking room in my next house to "prevent" the smoke smell this would be much easier and cheaper than the totally standalone HVAC system I was looking at. Do you think it would work if you ran in when not smoking to prevent the filter from getting clogged?


Sorry, I'm not sure I understand the question...what do you mean by running in when not smoking to prevent the filter from getting clogged?


----------



## boofoo502 (Aug 20, 2013)

It was mentioned that if it was close to the cigar it would absorb the smell in the filter/clog, was thinking of setting on a timer once done it would filter the air in the room when smoking wasn't ongoing.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

boofoo502 said:


> It was mentioned that if it was close to the cigar it would absorb the smell in the filter/clog, was thinking of setting on a timer once done it would filter the air in the room when smoking wasn't ongoing.


Oh, I see...that would be perfect...the filter doesn't clog at all if the smoke isn't thick and directly in its passage...I think that would be a good solution...I still smoke with my filter on, but I sit a few feet away and haven't had any issues...for $25 and a 30 day return policy, I thought it was great to try out...but I'm definitely gonna keep it after seeing the results...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

brimy623 said:


> Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> You sure she doesn't smell it? *Or just not saying anything?!*


Not married, are ya? :lol:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Hermit said:


> Not married, are ya? :lol:


18 yrs!!
You know how they do "sometimes" (rarely as it happens) act like they don't see, hear or smell things?!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

brimy623 said:


> 18 yrs!!
> You know how they do "sometimes" (rarely as it happens) act like they don't see, hear or smell things?!


Not when somethin's *my *fault.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hermit said:


> Not when somethin's *my *fault.


+100!


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Hermit said:


> Not when somethin's *my *fault.


I know that's right!! :lol:


----------

